
Ask HN: How much should you sell your startup for? - mattleblank
I have a small site (about ~10k active user) that lets users watch movie trailers and create watchlists to get alerts. A buyer is offering $0k for the site. I don&#x27;t know if this is a good amount or not. Its a decent chunk of money for me but not life-changing or anything like that.<p>For all the folks who sold their startups or sideprojects, how much did you sell it for and what was the experience like? How did you value your startups?
======
arjunmenon1899
You've written $0k. Hopefully it's a typo.

~~~
mattleblank
50k, i resubmitted with the correction. Thanks for pointing it out.

